# Painting or staining the interior



## djmike (Dec 6, 2016)

Hello all. This is my first year getting into raising/racing pigeons. I'm building a 24x12 loft for my first one if the snow ever stops flying here in NY. What's the safest way for the birds without getting them sick? I am wanting to finish the interior with paint and also my floor grates. Can I also put a coat of something on the perches? I'm looking for longevity and thought maybe it would help with cleaning if the wood isn't raw. I am looking forward to the responses.
Thanks in advance.
Mike


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

hi Mike
I paint my perches and nestbox floors with satin varathane. it dries real hard and makes scrapeing easier, I think. also all my floor grates are vinyl coated, which is better for their feet/foot feathers, and cleanup.


----------



## djmike (Dec 6, 2016)

So I assume the varnish doesn't harm the birds. I was thinking of spraying the whole interior of the loft except the floors with paint.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

I painted my loft inside and out with interior / exterior paint . However , after I completed my loft I've read about liquid resistant paint . Therefore, I think that would make it a lot less work cleaning . After breeding is over for me I will clean out my loft and paint it with a waterproof coating paint . I think there is more than one brand out there . 

NeverWet | Super Hydrophobic Products | Waterproof Coating

www.neverwet.com/

1.Cached
2.Similar

Any object coated with our NeverWet® coating literally cannot be touched by liquid. Any liquid placed on this coating is repelled and simply rolls off without ... 

Well best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## Meep (Feb 23, 2017)

A lot of chicken fanciers paint the inside of their coops with elastomeric roof paint/coating... It's waterproof, resilient and easy to spray clean with a hose, plus it's easy to obtain at most hardware stores...


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks Meep ,

Before I paint my coop I'll look into the elastomeric roof paint/coating and other liquid resistant paints . According to the manufacture , a product called Ultra- Ever Dry repels water, some oils ... and other liquids . San Francisco has painted some walls with it to stop public urination and the cost of clean up . Now Philadelphia is trying it out too . Not sure , but I think with the Ultra- Ever Dry paint .You wouldn't even see the pigeon dirt on the wall or grated floor once painted . 

Thanks again,

Frank


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

I just got done reading the reviews for this new water repelling paint called ultra ever dry, and they are terrible! seems to be just another un-ethical attempt to make/take money off of the dumb and unwarry, which soo many consumers seem to be. do your research people. con artists tell you what you want to hear, so when you hear that be WARRY/SUSPICIOUS. their purpose is to try and make a fool of you, and to seperate you from your money.......THINK!!!!!
I have used rainex before, and had good results for a short time, but needed recoating often, and was impossible to get off.
in my new loft I used formica sheets screwed to my walls, and am very happy with it soo far. it is easy to scrape and wash. I am going to try laminate flooring perches next- but you need to seal the edges of it, real good, or it delaminates/swells.
come to think of it, formica would make a superior floor! maybe too slippery? I find my formica sheets at a discount/salvage yard for $15....4x8 sheet.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks alby68,

I haven't read any reviews concerning the water repelling paints . I've just read about it in March's Reader's digest , " Why didn't I think about that ? ". Thanks for the feedback , now I'll read the reviews . 

Frank


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I have painted the outside with exterior paint but not the inside no issue easy to scrape. Those who have painted after having it unpainted before do you find it is easier or the same to clean?


----------



## mahendra (Feb 22, 2018)

Frank2620 said:


> I painted my loft inside and out with interior / exterior paint . However , after I completed my loft I've read about liquid resistant paint . Therefore, I think that would make it a lot less work cleaning . After breeding is over for me I will clean out my loft and paint it with a waterproof coating paint . I think there is more than one brand out there .
> 
> NeverWet | Super Hydrophobic Products | Waterproof Coating
> 
> ...



I completely agree with you! Moreover, NeverWet also manufactures products like NeverWet Rain Repellent which fantastically works on glass without altering transparency!

https://www.truworthhomes.com/super-hydrophobic-coatings-spray-buy.html


----------

